# Greetings to all



## Thestar (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello I am a liveaboard solo sailor currently in UK with my yacht undertaking a trip from Port Solent to final destination Liverpool.

Not in any rush I enjoy the active routine of solo sailing, though occasionally take a crew member if after mile building, experience, the buzz or are just wanting a try at sailing venture. adventure with new sights, sounds and events.

I have been in boating world for more than a decade with a huge amount of sea miles as I sail in all seasons. Life is to me what you make of it.

My dreams are already a reality I just keep adding to them hoping never to wake in a nighmare. ;-)

To me every day is an adventure ...

*Underway:*

Next port ETA Falmouth Harbour 23rd July (Area South UK Cornwall)
Expected Dep: 26th July to Penzance (Newlyn Area South UK Cornwall)
Then:
Port: Padstow (Area South UK Cornwall, ready for Bristol Channel crossing) ((4th time this year for Bristol channel))
Port: Milford Haven (Area Pembrokeshire UK)
Port: Fishguard (South West Wales UK Dyfed)
Port: Pwllelli (Llyn Peninsula North West Wales UK)
Port: Holyhead (Gwynedd North Wales UK)
Port: Conway (North Wales UK Conway County formely Gwynedd)
Port: Liverpool (Merseyside UK)


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Greetings*

Hello Thestar,

I am a junior member as well and this is my first reply to any posting in this forum. Please be so kind and reply so that I can learn about basic functions in the forum. Please write simple because my English is not at it´s best.

I have stepped into this forum because - after getting used to this kind of communication - I want to start a new thread for promotion of an educational sailing project.

greetings chris


----------



## Thestar (Jul 14, 2011)

*Welcome*

Hello Chris,

Nice to meet you.

What is the sailing project?

I am new to Sailnet but not sailing.

Your english is good I can also use French, Spanish, Welsh if that is of any help to you.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*That was quick...*

Thank you for answering. My native language is german, Spanish only simple basics, so let´s stay with English.
The project is about poor children who are invited to sail together, but it´s too compex to explain in a few sentences. In some days I hope to be experienced enough to start a thread with presentation of the project.

Just before I started my first thread offering informations about sailing area Croatia, which was my favourite area for years. Doing this I want to collect knowhow for using the forum as good as possible. At this moment I´m not even able to find out how to subscribe a thread - in "thread tools" it´s only possible to "unsubscribe" them.

Please explain what you mean with "liveaboard" solo sailor.
I´m looking forward to your answer, but I might not be able to reply immediately because I´m about to return home, my children are waiting.
best wishes
gtx chris


----------



## Thestar (Jul 14, 2011)

*Most welcome*

Hi Chris,

Sorry a Liveaboard means I live on my yacht and have no land property or address. A home afloat.

Your project sounds like a good idea and cause hope it all goes well for you.

I would like details of Croatia sailing waters if you get time please do let me have some details.

Read the HELP section for Thread options it is easy once you understand them.

kindest regards

Thestar


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Liveaboard and Croatia*

Oh sorry, what a stupid question did I ask - now after reading your explanation I think the meaning of the word would have been so easy to find out myself...

For sure I´d like to supply you with some informations about Croatia. But don´t you think it would be better to do this in the other thread? Only then other users searching these infos could as well profit by our conversation.

Just have a look at: "Sailing in Croatia - ready to give informations"
Maybe you could ask a certain question there which allows a rather short answer - and continue with the next question next time.

I hope to see you over there -

gtx chris


----------



## junkrig (Jun 3, 2011)

*subscribe to thread*

Chris,
The very easiest way to subscribe to a thread that interests you is to post to it. Posting to a thread automatically subscribes you to it. Now I'm subscribed to this one.
Jeff

PS - The United States Sail and Power Squadrons, a safe boating educational organization, had Sailing Croatia as the cover (full color) article in this month's magazine. Very, very beautiful.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Subscription (thread) and Croatia information*

Thank you, Jeff - I checked the power squadrons homepage but couldn´t find the magazine. Anyway, there are lots of _official_ informations available about sailing in Croatia. I thought that my part could rather be to supply someone with detailed information about local matters on a personal level. That´s why I started a thread in _>Destinations>Iberia and the Med_ offering such informations. Until now there were no replies. 

Thank you also for explanation of thread subscription. This helps me to get used to communication in this forum.


Hello *Thestar* - are you still here?


----------

